# secret exchange suggestions?



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi since everyone seems to love the secret exchanges so well I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on how to make it better..

Not sure what the next exchange will be but I am thinking that the post count requirement should be higher than 100 posts unless of course you have successfully participated in an exchange before then it wouldnt apply to you...

Anyway just wondering if anyone had any thoughts on it.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

It would be nice to see a section dedicated to Secret Exchange like there is for the photo contest.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Jerry'sMom said:


> It would be nice to see a section dedicated to Secret Exchange like there is for the photo contest.


I agree! There could be a seperate section so everything is consolidated and easier to find.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

great idea never thought about a special section for the exchanges


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

There could also be polls for ideas for the next exchange, like themes and such..

I don't know if anyone is like me, but I had a heck of a time trying to think of things to buy, so we could even have a forum with ideas of things to do for our secret Chi-babies


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

separate section, as suggested, but the Subject line of the exchange post should read which exchange it is (such as EASTER 2010 EXCHANGE). it would then keep all of the exchanges in one post for that particular exchange...... there should be another post stating received gifts and that is where the pictures would go of the gifts received (such as EASTER 2010 GIFTS RECEIVED). Everything is nice and neat then  or am I just toooo organized......lol

Poll is fine but I think the organizer should pick the theme, afterall they are the ones doing alot of work taking care of the exchange and should be able to have alittle 'fun' in making up the theme  the organizer would also have the option to create a poll if they wish........

In order to find things my SB would like, I did a search to find their posts... and read ALOT of them to see if there were any 'hints' in them, Such as "like squeeky toys' or 'loves pink sweaters'......but a central area for ideas would be nice .......

OK... I'll hush up now


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Great ideas!! 

It's just so fun! I love the gift exchanges.  Thanks Brandi for organizing us!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I love all the ideas so far. I wish I could have done SB because Santa and Valentine were so much fine but finances were a bit tight at the time....didn't want to sign up then not
be able to come thru in the end. 

I do agree that Brandi should get to pick the theme. There should be a special section for the exchanges too because I re-read several posts about the ideas, hints, teasers, and pics of the gifts just to get ideas for my gift receivers. 

There are so many great members here that make doing these fun, but I do agree about raising the post count for partciipants because then there is less of a chance someone will get stiffed.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

lynx8456 said:


> ....but finances were a bit tight at the time....didn't want to sign up then not be able to come thru in the end.
> ....I do agree about raising the post count for partciipants because then there is less of a chance someone will get stiffed.


I also had to pass on SB due to limits on my expendable income at the time 

As for 100 or more posts... anyone can rack that up in no time with the "Million" threads. 
So, perhaps a number of posts AND being active within the previous 3 months
(e.g. posting weekly...)


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Good point Therese!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

i think if should be tracking numbers added so we can know , i didn't do it this time but next time i will i think it should be a min of how much like at least $25

i agree about the reg member because I've seen new people join for the exchange then you never see them again , you know ?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Kioana said:


> i agree about the reg member because I've seen new people join for the exchange then you never see them again , you know ?


AGREED 3! :foxes15:

lol! these things are too fun! wonder what the next one will be. maybe mothers day? or thanksgiving, halloween and then xmas
hmm!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

I think we should do like major ones only, LOL id go broke!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I think we as a great group should create a "Chi Day" and make it an official yearly thing.. make it something that we add to our calender. Maybe say in July so its mid year.

What do you think, we could exchange gifts, arrange days out, have a party... whatever we want to celebrate our Chi's.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Aww... we want to party with Jake !!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Deme said:


> I think we as a great group should create a "Chi Day" and make it an official yearly thing.. make it something that we add to our calender. Maybe say in July so its mid year.
> 
> What do you think, we could exchange gifts, arrange days out, have a party... whatever we want to celebrate our Chi's.





rubia said:


> Aww... we want to party with Jake !!


if only there was such thing as teleportation  lol! :hello1:


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> AGREED 3! :foxes15:
> 
> lol! these things are too fun! wonder what the next one will be. maybe mothers day? or thanksgiving, halloween and then xmas
> hmm!


Sooo gonna have to take part on the next one!!!

Rather than Mothers day i think along the lines of what Deme said btu make it a Chi mothers day. We've already had mothers day in March in the uk.. so could do it in the middle of the us one and our one as i think the majority of members are either from the us or uk??

We also don't have thanks giving here, or 4th July or anything.. BUT if you do that one.. maybe next one could be st Georges day although it is 23rd April which is a bit soon.
You could try to aim for one every quarter so people have 3 months inbetween as recently you've had xmas, valentines and easter all on top of one another which with the way finances are make it hard for some people??


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

Daisydoo said:


> You could try to aim for one every quarter so people have 3 months inbetween as recently you've had xmas, valentines and easter all on top of one another which with the way finances are make it hard for some people??


I was wondering the same thing, have them every 2-3 months and if it falls near a holiday even better!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

i think if you have an exchange it needs to be for a reason ie eatser, xmas, valentines day, halloween, otherwise were just sending gifts for no reason 

as for a exchange section, yes brilliant idea!! and yes raise th epost count up and check there online commitment x


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Please make sure u know if your buying for a boy or a girl. this time Tootsies secret bunny thought she was a boy , so bought her a boy shirt . There was a thread that you could list your dogs names and if they were girls or boys and what sizes they were and what colors they liked and if they should not like something u could put it down. Everything was all on that thread. guess not everyone was reading this.,


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

thats a good point to point out Elaina...make sure you do yoru homework - making a seperate section would help find threads for this x


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

*Princess* said:


> i think if you have an exchange it needs to be for a reason ie eatser, xmas, valentines day, halloween, otherwise were just sending gifts for no reason  ....


That would be four exchanges in five months; then there is quite a gap from Easter to Halloween. Perhaps add a "Celebrate Summer" or something...


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Sooo gonna have to take part on the next one!!!
> 
> Rather than Mothers day i think along the lines of what Deme said btu make it a Chi mothers day. We've already had mothers day in March in the uk.. so could do it in the middle of the us one and our one as i think the majority of members are either from the us or uk??
> 
> ...


Aww Sarah a Chi's Mothers Day is a great idea sadly i dont know of many relations on the forum. Although an exchange every 3-4 months like you dais may be a good idea!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

elaina said:


> Please make sure u know if your buying for a boy or a girl. this time Tootsies secret bunny thought she was a boy , so bought her a boy shirt . There was a thread that you could list your dogs names and if they were girls or boys and what sizes they were and what colors they liked and if they should not like something u could put it down. Everything was all on that thread. guess not everyone was reading this.,


Lol!! Tootsie definitely looks like a girl chi. Even from her face and name  poor baby. Everything else was great though hehe


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> Lol!! Tootsie definitely looks like a girl chi. Even from her face and name  poor baby. Everything else was great though hehe


thank you pigeonsheep.... my babys not a boy :angry5: ( LOL ) she's a girl!!! 
but seriously, we had fun


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

i think a poll is a good idea ... i love doing these exchanges


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

thanks for all your input on the exchanges.....Im so glad you guys enjoy doing them I love organizing them.......


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

alright so whens the next one ?


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Kioana said:


> alright so whens the next one ?


lol when do you wanna do the next 1?


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

appleblossom said:


> lol when do you wanna do the next 1?


Spring Into Summer - June 1st?


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Jerry'sMom said:


> Spring Into Summer - June 1st?


sounds like a good idea & plenty of time between exchanges I think...


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Lol I'm ready ! So what theme would that be ? We should do like themed exchange where we have to get something related to that theme you hat I'm sayn ? Lol like summer - have to get 1 summer shirt. Or hallowen have to get one thing with a pumpkin . LoL this may have alredy been said I didn't look kist typen away


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Kioana said:


> ....have to get 1 summer shirt. Or hallowen have to get one thing with a pumpkin . LoL this may have alredy been said I didn't look kist typen away


As for me, I would not make requirements on gifts other than price range...


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I would like to buy for Boys..... I am more comfortable buying for them.... I bought for a little girl this past exchange and was scared I wasn't getting the things a girl likes......boys buy for boys, girls for girls..... thats my vote ...


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

sounds like a great idea as said in previous posts, special section just for exchanges :flower:


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I am always sorry when someone does not receive their exchange gift; very sorry 
but, it is a real downer to read a thread devoted to the issue. Would it be possible to
post in the "rules" that participants need to contact the organizer about missing gifts--
sent or not received? INSTEAD OF posting a thread on the subject  Most of the time
the problem is worked out to everyone's satisfaction--thanks to Appleblossom


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I usually send out pm's throughout the exchange checking on the gifts & then again a few days or so after the holiday to those who havent posted if they received or not then I pm the sender usually everything gets worked out..hopefully the people with the missing gifts will receive them soon.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I can't believe our little Bella Luna hasn't gotten her gift yet. That makes me really sad.  Do you know if it's on the way? I just hate it when people don't get a gift.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I am waiting to hear back from Bella Lunas sb..


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

Jerry'sMom said:


> I am always sorry when someone does not receive their exchange gift; very sorry
> but, it is a real downer to read a thread devoted to the issue. Would it be possible to
> post in the "rules" that participants need to contact the organizer about missing gifts--
> sent or not received? INSTEAD OF posting a thread on the subject  Most of the time
> the problem is worked out to everyone's satisfaction--thanks to Appleblossom


 sorry....


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> I am always sorry when someone does not receive their exchange gift; very sorry
> but, it is a real downer to read a thread devoted to the issue. Would it be possible to
> post in the "rules" that participants need to contact the organizer about missing gifts--
> sent or not received? INSTEAD OF posting a thread on the subject  Most of the time
> the problem is worked out to everyone's satisfaction--thanks to Appleblossom





Wahmom said:


> sorry....


awww, please :crybaby: don't take that personally... it was really hard to go through 
Christmas knowing there were some hurt feelings out there... and, it DID get
taken care of.

i don't know why everything i say today seems to come out wrong


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> I can't believe our little Bella Luna hasn't gotten her gift yet. That makes me really sad.  Do you know if it's on the way? I just hate it when people don't get a gift.


Haha, I am bummed, but it's whatever! I'm just glad that mine got her's. We all know going into it that you are not guaranteed to get a gift, BUT there is still a chance that I will get one Sometimes life cuts in and other things become more important..I understand that, so no hard feelings at all Haha


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

See this id why I feel we should get tracking and post so u can check
And whoever het an was shouldn't be able to join again fair is fair


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Kioana said:


> Lol I'm ready ! So what theme would that be ? We should do like themed exchange where we have to get something related to that theme you hat I'm sayn ? Lol like summer - have to get 1 summer shirt. Or hallowen have to get one thing with a pumpkin . LoL this may have alredy been said I didn't look kist typen away


That sounds great.. but the guys in the uk have far less selection than the us.. because we actually suck over here for things like that unless we wanna pay £25.00 for one outfit.. and i'm not even over exaggerating!!!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

maybe create an "Secret exchange committee" to decide the dates thruout the yr. That way everyone will KNOW when one will begin and will have time to decide if they want to join for that exchange.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Ive set up a thread with a poll in it so people can vote on when they would like the next exchange to be...


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Daisydoo said:


> That sounds great.. but the guys in the uk have far less selection than the us.. because we actually suck over here for things like that unless we wanna pay £25.00 for one outfit.. and i'm not even over exaggerating!!!


oh wow that sucks! i had to ship to the UK once in the xmas exchange i started one year and i wasn't thinking to do us &uk lol duh . but i spent more for the shipping then what i bought but it was cool :hello1:


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

I agree a separate section would be nice. I didn't participate because I've never seen the place to sign up or the guidelines or anything.

So, where do people sign up for the next one?


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

LDMomma said:


> I agree a separate section would be nice. I didn't participate because I've never seen the place to sign up or the guidelines or anything.
> 
> So, where do people sign up for the next one?


Ive ran the last few secret exchanges & I make a thread with the rules, sign up by dates, etc....its always posted in the chat section...


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Kioana said:


> oh wow that sucks! i had to ship to the UK once in the xmas exchange i started one year and i wasn't thinking to do us &uk lol duh . but i spent more for the shipping then what i bought but it was cool :hello1:


dont even talk to me about shipping! LOL. man :foxes15:


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Ive just sent admin a pm asking for a special section for exchanges...


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

jan896 said:


> maybe create an "Secret exchange committee" to decide the dates thruout the yr. That way everyone will KNOW when one will begin and will have time to decide if they want to join for that exchange.


Would anyone like to be in a secret exchange committee?
Im thinking maybe a total of 4 people would be good...2 US & 2 Uk or somewhere else?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

appleblossom said:


> Ive just sent admin a pm asking for a special section for exchanges...


:hello1::hello1: :hello1:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

appleblossom said:


> Would anyone like to be in a secret exchange committee?


how does that work?


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

pigeonsheep said:


> how does that work?


 if you wanna join it will cost you a dreamchi pillow!! lol 

Basically we would decide when to hold exchanges, umm budgets, maybe if people wanted a seperate UK & Us exchange 2 people could organize just things like that..


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

appleblossom said:


> if you wanna join it will cost you a dreamchi pillow!! lol
> 
> Basically we would decide when to hold exchanges, umm budgets, maybe if people wanted a seperate UK & Us exchange 2 people could organize just things like that..


lol so mean! :daisy: humm! put me in for a maybe. gotta go to work! :foxes15:


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

pigeonsheep said:


> lol so mean! :daisy: humm! put me in for a maybe. gotta go to work! :foxes15:


lol mean... me??? hahaha


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Ive got my 2 US committee members any one interested from outside the US?


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

appleblossom said:


> Ive got my 2 US committee members any one interested from the UK?



i am i being silly or do i not know what one of these are? lol


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

appleblossom said:


> Basically we would decide when to hold exchanges, umm budgets, maybe if people wanted a seperate UK & Us exchange 2 people could organize just things like that..





OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> i am i being silly or do i not know what one of these are? lol


it was discussed just a page back from here...


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Thansk Therese i missed that! lol i get what you mean now!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I don't mind being a rep from the UK!!!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Daisydoo said:


> I don't mind being a rep from the UK!!!


ok great....just need 1 more person if anyone is interested....


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

appleblossom said:


> Would anyone like to be in a secret exchange committee?
> Im thinking maybe a total of 4 people would be good...2 US & 2 Uk or somewhere else?


count me in for the UK x


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

*Princess* said:


> count me in for the UK x


ok great...

now ive got my 4 members...


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

If no one else wants to do it for the UK, I will xx


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

whoops to late for me lol


----------

